
Simple Software Manifesto - kick
https://arewesimpleyet.org/
======
yesenadam
Maybe it's just me, but..the way crosses x x x are used for bullet points
seems unnecessarily confusing! Took me a while to work out that they meant YES
(has this property) not NO. Almost any other symbol would be better, like a
bullet point or dash. Or a sad face emoticon. Or say MOSTLY COMPLETE >>BUT<<..

Not great on a site preaching "There is only one correct way to do
something..take great care in doing it right the first time", and simple
software quickly understood etc.

